# Canon U.S.A. Raises Awareness About Counterfeit Accessories For Digital Cameras And Camcorders And P



## Admin US West (Jan 20, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/01/canon-u-s-a-raises-awareness-about-counterfeit-accessories-for-digital-cameras-and-camcorders-and-promotes-consumer-safety/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/01/canon-u-s-a-raises-awareness-about-counterfeit-accessories-for-digital-cameras-and-camcorders-and-promotes-consumer-safety/">Tweet</a></div>
<p>Canon has started a new campaign to raise awareness about counterfit products.  The ones that affect most photographers are batteries and chargers. Unfortunately, they only give vague hints of things to check for when you suspect that you have a counnterfit product.  The main point is that you should buy from a established dealer.</p>
<p>There is a hotline setup to report issues with counterfit batteries.</p>
<p>In the USA, you can report any questionable sources or purchases to

<b>1-855-46-CANON</b>.</p>
<p><b>LAKE SUCCESS, N.Y., January 15, 2013</b> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, has rolled out a consumer-safety initiative that will promote awareness of a consumer electronics industry-wide issue: the risks of using counterfeit accessories for digital cameras and camcorders, especially batteries and chargers. Counterfeit products are fake replicas of the real products, designed to take advantage of the superior value of the real product. These fake accessories are produced in a manner that is increasingly more difficult for average consumers to identify. Purchase of these products can lead to potentially dangerous results. Unlike genuine Canon products, counterfeit accessories may not meet government and industry safety standards and may overheat, smoke, melt, ignite and may cause bodily injury and property damage.</p>
<p>In support of this initiative, a digital campaign, with the tagline, “Play it safe. Power your Canon with Canon Power” was launched on January 8, advising consumers to avoid counterfeits by purchasing products through established retail channels. In addition, the Canon USA Website has been enlisted to educate consumers on the Canon batteries and chargers most frequently counterfeited and to provide helpful tips to spot them.</p>
<p>“Canon takes safety seriously and, as good corporate citizens, we want to inform and educate so that consumers are aware of the risks counterfeit products pose,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, executive vice president and general manager, Imaging Technologies & Communications Group, Canon U.S.A. “We will be rolling out an initiative over the next few months, encouraging consumers to help play it safe with genuine Canon power when making an investment in a camera or camcorder and its accessories, so that they may continue to enjoy the quality experience they expect from us.”</p>
<p>For more information, visit <a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/aboutcounterfeits" target="_self">www.usa.canon.com/aboutcounterfeits</a>.</p>
```


----------



## Canon-F1 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Raises Awareness About Counterfeit Accessories For Digital Cameras And Camcorders A*



> Canon has started a new campaign to raise awareness about counterfit products




good.. i nearly bought a 200-400mm F4 IS TC1.4 yesterday.....


----------



## DJL329 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Raises Awareness About Counterfeit Accessories For Digital Cameras And Camcorders A*



> “Play it safe. Power your Canon with Canon Power”



Canon Power ... *ACTIVATE!*


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Raises Awareness About Counterfeit Accessories For Digital Cameras And Camcorders A*



DJL329 said:


> > “Play it safe. Power your Canon with Canon Power”
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Power ... *ACTIVATE!*



Shape of...an Explorer of Light. Form of...a fluorite crystal lens element. 

I think we're dating ourselves with what are now obscure cultural references... :-X


----------



## dave (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Raises Awareness About Counterfeit Accessories For Digital Cameras And Camcorders A*

That slogan sounds like it should be a condom advertisement. :


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Raises Awareness About Counterfeit Accessories For Digital Cameras And Camcorders A*

If they lowered battery prices, that would make the counterfitting business unprofitable, and they might actually make a larger profit by selling a lot more batteries. 

Somewhere there is a price point that would achieve this, apparently, Canon thinks they have the price point now, but I see it as being more like overpriced music and videos, many more would purchase them rather than illegally copying them if the prices were reasonable.


----------



## fonts (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Raises Awareness About Counterfeit Accessories For Digital Cameras And Camcorders A*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> If they lowered battery prices, that would make the counterfitting business unprofitable, and they might actually make a larger profit by selling a lot more batteries.
> 
> Somewhere there is a price point that would achieve this, apparently, Canon thinks they have the price point now, but I see it as being more like overpriced music and videos, many more would purchase them rather than illegally copying them if the prices were reasonable.



OT: $12-14 for an album is way more than reasonable.

But yes, sometimes I feel like their batteries are overpriced, it's not like they're revolutionizing the battery world either.


----------



## Sony (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Raises Awareness About Counterfeit Accessories For Digital Cameras And Camcorders A*

I bought 5DMKiii, it's battery made in China. I bought 2 decoded batteries from Ebay which were made in China as well with half of the price of 1 Canon's battery. The Canon's one can take about 5 - 10% more pics than the other 2. After about 2 months being stored (out of the camera) with full charge and without using (Im not a pro), the Canon's had 88% power left; the other 2 had...100% power left. Which one should I buy next?Of course buy Canon's ......... not!


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Raises Awareness About Counterfeit Accessories For Digital Cameras And Camcorders A*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> If they lowered battery prices, that would make the counterfitting business unprofitable, and they might actually make a larger profit by selling a lot more batteries.



I doubt it because circumventing safety and producing crappy batteries with 1/2 the nominal max. charge will always be cheaper.

Canon's problem is that at least I don't see any mandatory connection between their prices and quality, for example I just ordered some Canon lens caps from Asia for $1 per piece, great value :-> ... maybe Canon should raise consumer's awareness why their pieces of plastic cost 10x the price of, well, unusually good offers.


----------



## bvukich (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Raises Awareness About Counterfeit Accessories For Digital Cameras And Camcorders A*

I don't mind buying third party batteries, as long as that's what I'm looking for, and paying for. If I'm paying $50+ for a "genuine" Canon battery, it damn well better be real. (I'm talking to you Amazon)


----------



## bvukich (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Raises Awareness About Counterfeit Accessories For Digital Cameras And Camcorders A*

Oh, and while I'm on the subject (still speaking to you Amazon)... If I'm paying for a SanDisk Extreme you better not send me an Extreme HD Video. Especially infuriating is the fact you covered up the UPC with a sticker with the part number and UPC for the Extreme. I'M NOT *THAT* STUPID!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-media/permalink/mo379Y8EZA4SQXZ/B001TDL34Y/ref=cm_ciu_images_pl_link


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Raises Awareness About Counterfeit Accessories For Digital Cameras And Camcorders A*



neuroanatomist said:


> DJL329 said:
> 
> 
> > > “Play it safe. Power your Canon with Canon Power”
> ...



Lol.


----------



## tnargs (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Raises Awareness About Counterfeit Accessories For Digital Cameras And Camcorders A*



CR Backup Admin said:


> The main point is that you should buy from a established dealer.



So is the initiative just dealer-driven?


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Raises Awareness About Counterfeit Accessories For Digital Cameras And Camcorders A*

If they'd ever sell their batteries for an even remotely reasonable price, I might buy one someday. As it is, I've had no trouble with any of the 6 third-party batteries I've bought for a total cost less than the cost of just 1 Canon.


----------



## Wildfire (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Raises Awareness About Counterfeit Accessories For Digital Cameras And Camcorders A*



Lee Jay said:


> If they'd ever sell their batteries for an even remotely reasonable price, I might buy one someday. As it is, I've had no trouble with any of the 6 third-party batteries I've bought for a total cost less than the cost of just 1 Canon.



It's not the 3rd party batteries that are problem, it's the counterfeit batteries being marketed as authentic Canon batteries.


----------



## RC (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Raises Awareness About Counterfeit Accessories For Digital Cameras And Camcorders A*



bvukich said:


> I don't mind buying third party batteries, as long as that's what I'm looking for, and paying for. If I'm paying $50+ for a "genuine" Canon battery, it damn well better be real. (I'm talking to you Amazon)



Yip, paid full price for a "genuine" Canon LP-E6 from a Amazon third party vendor (Amazon, ship and sold by, wasn't selling them). It wasn't until I got my 5D3 that this "genuine" battery wouldn't even power on my 5D3 yet it powered on my 7D just fine. After closer examination and web research, I identified it as a counterfeit. I reported it to Amazon and they credited me about the half the price since the battery was a couple of years old. No more Amazon third party batteries for me. I'm only buying the real deal from B&H.

I know many of you out there have had good luck with 3rd party batteries, as for myself, I'm not risking a 3rd party battery in my very pricy cameras--I'll pay a few extra bucks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Raises Awareness About Counterfeit Accessories For Digital Cameras And Camcorders A*



bvukich said:


> Oh, and while I'm on the subject (still speaking to you Amazon)... If I'm paying for a SanDisk Extreme you better not send me an Extreme HD Video. Especially infuriating is the fact you covered up the UPC with a sticker with the part number and UPC for the Extreme. I'M NOT *THAT* STUPID!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-media/permalink/mo379Y8EZA4SQXZ/B001TDL34Y/ref=cm_ciu_images_pl_link


The link was to a item sold by someone called SF Planet, it is not sold by Amazon, nor is it shipped by Amazon from what I see.
Always buy sold and shipped by Amazon, or from a store like Adorama on amazon and you won't be fooled.


----------



## DJL329 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Raises Awareness About Counterfeit Accessories For Digital Cameras And Camcorders A*



neuroanatomist said:


> DJL329 said:
> 
> 
> > > “Play it safe. Power your Canon with Canon Power”
> ...



LOL, I'll try to remember that the next time someone says "inconceivable."  Actually, the only reason I know of it is because of references to it made on recent shows, such as Scrubs and Mythbusters.


----------



## WoodyWindy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Raises Awareness About Counterfeit Accessories For Digital Cameras And Camcorders A*



bvukich said:


> I don't mind buying third party batteries, as long as that's what I'm looking for, and paying for. If I'm paying $50+ for a "genuine" Canon battery, it damn well better be real. (I'm talking to you Amazon)



The issue here isn't "3rd party replacement" batteries - it is "Counterfeit" batteries. Batteries that are labeled as though they had come from Canon, and therefore their makers are not readily accountable. Big difference. While Canon's response, understandably, is to promote using genuine Canon batteries, that doesn't mean that 3rd party batteries from reputable makers are automatically bad.

Key message - know your source, and who to really blame if your camera flares up in a blaze of glory...


----------



## WoodyWindy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Raises Awareness About Counterfeit Accessories For Digital Cameras And Camcorders A*



DJL329 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > DJL329 said:
> ...



"You keep on using that word..." of course, in your case, it probably means exactly what you think it means. Equivalent for today's generation - "That's not possible!" (Let's agree to disagree...)


----------



## bvukich (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Raises Awareness About Counterfeit Accessories For Digital Cameras And Camcorders A*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and while I'm on the subject (still speaking to you Amazon)... If I'm paying for a SanDisk Extreme you better not send me an Extreme HD Video. Especially infuriating is the fact you covered up the UPC with a sticker with the part number and UPC for the Extreme. I'M NOT *THAT* STUPID!
> ...



When I bought it (back in 2011) it was from a different sellers (CTCStore first, MemoryMogul on try two) and fulfilled by Amazon. Amazon themselves didn't have that card in stock at the time, and I thought that was safe enough, I was wrong. I've since switched to only sold and shipped by Amazon for anything that could be counterfeited.


----------



## RC (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Raises Awareness About Counterfeit Accessories For Digital Cameras And Camcorders A*



WoodyWindy said:


> The issue here isn't "3rd party replacement" batteries - it is "Counterfeit" batteries. Batteries that are labeled as though they had come from Canon, and therefore their makers are not readily accountable....



I think you are right, the 3rd parties are probably just fine, it's those damn counterfeits that are the problem which was my case. (I'm still sticking with genuine from reliable vendors.)

To sum it up, stay away from counterfeits by staying away from unknown vendors such as Amazon's 3rd party vendors.


----------



## joshmurrah (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Raises Awareness About Counterfeit Accessories For Digital Cameras And Camcorders A*

As others have spoken about, if you're buying genuine Canon products, DON'T buy from a non-authorized dealer. This includes third party sellers with Amazon, even if they're "fulfilled by" Amazon, it doesn't mean they're genuine at all.

I also agree that third party batteries and grips are the only aftermarket items I feel good about purchasing. Canon's prices on these two type of items are INSANE. Instead of one Canon battery, I can buy two or three aftermarket chipped batteries and still put some money back into my pocket.


----------



## WPJ (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Raises Awareness About Counterfeit Accessories For Digital Cameras And Camcorders A*

My issue is this,

my original 7d and 7d accessory battery which I got from blacks a used to be large Canadian photo place anyhow those batteries when I checked them with the canon counterfeit document on there support site they were or would seem to be counterfeit.

the two which I bought from kijiji guy for 60bucks which I figured to be counterfeits according to there document are real....go figure.

but there is no way in hell you can yell me that 2 or 3 cells with protection etc..should cost mo more than what 20-25 bucks....sell them for 50. Buy no rob your customers....they are like 120 each here.....robbery..


----------



## msowsun (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Raises Awareness About Counterfeit Accessories For Digital Cameras And Camcorders A*



WPJ said:


> My issue is this,
> 
> my original 7d and 7d accessory battery which I got from blacks a used to be large Canadian photo place anyhow those batteries when I checked them with the canon counterfeit document on there support site they were or would seem to be counterfeit.
> 
> ...



Can you post photos? The Canon "counterfeit document" is very poorly written and does little to show the actual differences between real and fake LP-E6 batteries.

Take a look at this thread:

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1015287&highlight=lp-e6

All of these are authentic Canon LP-E6 batterries. Do yours look like any of these?


----------



## Sony (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Raises Awareness About Counterfeit Accessories For Digital Cameras And Camcorders A*

You guys are right about defining third-party and counterfeit. Canon says nothing about third-parties. I wanted a battery grip for my 5DMKiii and was awaiting until Polaroid's appeared and grabbed it with just $64. Saved a lot, and I am now happy with it. LOL.


----------



## lintoni (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Raises Awareness About Counterfeit Accessories For Digital Cameras And Camcorders A*

Breaking news - Canon have broken into the aviation market and have just signed an agreement to supply genuine batteries to Boeing.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Raises Awareness About Counterfeit Accessories For Digital Cameras And Camcorders A*



WoodyWindy said:


> The issue here isn't "3rd party replacement" batteries - it is "Counterfeit" batteries. Batteries that are labeled as though they had come from Canon, and therefore their makers are not readily accountable. Big difference. While Canon's response, understandably, is to promote using genuine Canon batteries, that doesn't mean that 3rd party batteries from reputable makers are automatically bad.
> 
> Key message - know your source, and who to really blame if your camera flares up in a blaze of glory...


 
+1

This is about counterfit batteries and other products being sold as OEM. They have no qualm about cheating you, and if your house / car / airpplane goes up in flames, you can bet that they cannot be found. These operations are typically garage operations in China, and move around keeping a step ahead of the authorities. The same type of people that sold poison babies milk in China.
Its the same issue for Nikon and other OEM's.


----------



## Stuart (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Raises Awareness About Counterfeit Accessories For Digital Cameras And Camcorders A*

Counterfeits - fair point - if i'm paying Canon I want Canon.

But 3rd party batteries etc for 20% of the Canon price I get a unit that's rated higher than the Canon one and will 'sometimes' last just as long. Granted the Canon ones may perform a little better toward the end of their lives but not 4 or 5 times better. 

3rd party item make photography more enjoyable, Counterfeit items pretending to be Canon are just thieves.


----------

